# Small Cubes Thread



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been looking for informations on which are the best small cubes.

I wanted the micro memory cube from speedcubeshop, but the shipping costs as much as the cube itself.

I was wondering which was the best small cube for OH on PopBuying?
Thanks!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I've been looking for informations on which are the best small cubes.
> 
> I wanted the micro memory cube from speedcubeshop, but the shipping costs as much as the cube itself.
> 
> ...



I have only tried the white and black mini type c. I really like this cube, It doesn't feel quite like the normal type c to me, more like a fusion between a normal c and an alpha 1 (this is opinion though)

I use this cube for OH solving, and used it for a while as my main. However, I bought all of my mini C's from Berkley competitions, not that that should change their awesomeness. 

I have heard good things about mini diansheng, and have also heard about the micro memory. If there is a mini memory, and if its as good as the full size memory, then I'd go for that. memory's are great cubes IMO


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

i like the Alpha Mini from popbuying.

I think that i've tried all the mini cubes, besides the maru. (Mini C, Mini A, Mini E(diansheng))

but i would go for maru, since they have awesome lube 


1. Maru (never tried, though)
2. Alpha
3. C
4. Diansheng

thats just my opinion, though,


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

I was thinking about the Type-A too. I don't care about the lube, I love how the jigaloo feels, I don't need anything else.

So A>Maru or A<Maru?

Which one is bigger?


----------



## LewisJ (Apr 18, 2010)

I have:
1x 52mm Alpha
2x 50mm Mini C
1x 48mm Mini QJ
1x 45mm Mini DS

Of those, the Mini C is my favorite. It is very fast and cuts corners reasonably well with not many lockups or pops (although when it does pop it's usually 2-3 pieces not just one). The Alpha is good too, faster than the C and cuts corners just as well if not better, but it locks up and pops more than I like.

And for reference, sizes of other cubes:
Maru: 30mm
Micro Alpha: 46mm
Storebought: 57mm
FII: 56mm
Alpha V: 55mm


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

Maru Mini

Mini Type A

your choice. btw, maru is smaller.

edit:

forgot to mention:
stefans site will show the size of almost every 3x3 out there. i suggest looking there first, next time


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 18, 2010)

mini DS is the best for the price
but if you want to spend more money, you can try the mini C (50mm)
also the mini A (46 and 52mm) are nice too, but I dont really like them because they're kindda wably...where mini C is more stable.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> mini DS is the best for the price
> but if you want to spend more money, you can try the mini C (50mm)
> also the mini A (46 and 52mm) are nice too, but I dont really like them because they're kindda wably...where mini C is more stable.



I have 2 mini DS but they are extremely small. I used them to make a siamese cube. I don't think you can OH on that. I have quite good hand (medium/large).

I used to have a Type C that I loved. I am about to receive a Alpha3 for a friend so I don't know how Alpha Cubes feel.

Why can't they make mini Ghost Hand cubes, that would be awesome.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > mini DS is the best for the price
> ...



I think you should try the mini c. At tight settings it feels like a normal c, won't lock up, rarely pops. At loose settings it pops a bit more, but can cut corners very well. It feels solid, not too crispy, not too creamy. 

The type A's feel very crispy from my experience, and are faster and cut corners better, but you lose some of the control that the mini c gives at tighter settings.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I've been looking for informations on which are the best small cubes.
> 
> I wanted the micro memory cube from speedcubeshop, but the shipping costs as much as the cube itself.
> 
> ...



Well, don't they have micro memory cubes on popbuying?

It is either that, or mini C. Your choice.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking for informations on which are the best small cubes.
> ...



If they do have micro Memory on Popbuying, I'm buying!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



I would think that it is worth it to buy it from Cam, though. It is very cheap, and the shipping doesn't take a whole month, like on popbuying.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

Cam?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Cam?



camcuber's shop


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Cam?



Camcuber on youtube. He owns speedcubeshop.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

it's 7$ for the cube and 6$ for the shipping... 13$ for a mini Cube is too much IMO. I don't OH this much. A mini-C will do.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> it's 7$ for the cube and 6$ for the shipping... 13$ for a mini Cube is too much IMO. I don't OH this much. A mini-C will do.



Are you sure? His shop has shipping that costs 1 dollar.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

I live a couple of kilometers up north in Canada...the shipping is 6$


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

If it was 1$ I'd buy it right away


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 18, 2010)

Ahhhhh. Canada.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 18, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Ahhhhh. Canada.



I remember in Chester's video about how to pronounce North American cubers' names... CANADA!


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

It's weird...5$ more for not too far away.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> It's weird...5$ more for not too far away.



I think the extra cost must come from the customs or something about shipping internationally.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 18, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Ahhhhh. Canada.



O CANADA!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 18, 2010)

Maru mini is wayy too small. It's slightly smaller than the keychain cube.

the miniDS is pretty good, but doesn't cut corners very well and is still a bit too small to handle.

miniC is a very nice size, but i think the alpha mini 5.2 cm is the best size.

so the sizes of the mini cubes are:

Maru mini: 3 cm
Mini Diansheng: 4.5 cm
Alpha mini 4.6cm: 4.6 cm
MiniC: 5 cm
Alpha mini 5.2 cm: 5.2 cm

and some "regular" sized cubes (placed in order from small to large):
Alpha IV-SV
Alpha Haiyan
Diansheng
Alpha II
Alpha V
Most other DIYs


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Maru mini is wayy too small. It's slightly smaller than the keychain cube.
> 
> the miniDS is pretty good, but doesn't cut corners very well and is still a bit too small to handle.
> 
> ...


Thanks! But I decided not to buy one now. I bought a 5x5x5 YJ (V5 KO) and the 3x3x7 (C4U WHITE) on PopBuying. Too bad they did not have it in black. I hesitated a lot on getting the Fii and the QJ mini 4x4x4 since I already have 2 3x3x3 (GH and YJ) and 3 4x4x4... (YJ, Normalsized QJ, Rubiks) so I did not order them. I might buy later in the week


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Maru mini is wayy too small. It's slightly smaller than the keychain cube.
> ...



there's a black YJ 5x5 on popbuying. it's also V-cube mech.
i got the black one, and is willing to trade it with a white one.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 19, 2010)

There's a category for mini cubes on the Wiki here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Category:Mini_Cubes
... it's by no means complete though, so if anyone has info to add that would be great 

The mini cubes I have are:
Maru Mini - Great little discrete cube, can be taken anywhere .. bit too small for speedsolving though.
Alpha Mini - 4.6cm and 5.2cm - Not a huge fan of either of these - feel rough and lockey.
MiniC: 5 cm - By far the best. An excellent speedcube, even compared to the regular-sized 3x3's.

For mini 2x2's, Eastsheen do one with cubies about the same size as those on the ES 5x5. It's a fantastic quality cube, and really is _tiny_ - about 2.4cm³.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 19, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> about 2.4cm³.



that's a bit too small. are you sure you are right about the dimensions?


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 19, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > about 2.4cm³.
> ...



Yes, I bought it here. Although the site doesn't explicitly state it, I'm pretty sure its an ES. It uses exactly the same colour/type of stickers as those on the ES 5x5 and comes from a site which sells a lot of ES hardware.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 6, 2010)

I got the Micro Memory Cube! It is as amazing as Pestvic said. It is a bit too small, BUT it is very fast, can cut corners the two ways! Never locks-up or almost.

I thought it was very good for OH, but I don't prefer it to my Ghost Hand.

It COULD become my main speedcube. Makes me wanna buy the new AV


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 6, 2010)

How do I solve my 1x1?!?!?!?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 6, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> How do I solve my 1x1?!?!?!?



complete with diagrams and notation


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Tyjet66 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I solve my 1x1?!?!?!?
> ...



Finally!! Thank you. =D


----------

